# seu, dona (italiano)



## Casquilho

Olá pessoal,
eu não consegui achar um fórum com esse assunto, e eu gostaria de saber quais palavras em italiano podem substituir o nosso familiar Seu/Dona, como em Seu João, Dona Maria. Sei que em espanhol há _Don _e _Doña_, e que há _Don _também em italiano, mas não sei se é um tratamento familiar como em português, e se há algum feminino (só conheço _Signora_). 

Agradeço quem puder ajudar.


----------



## uchi.m

Que tal donna?


----------



## Denis555

[Il] Signor (nome ou sobrenome) = [O] Seu (nome) 
[La] Signora (nome ou sobrenome) = [A] Dona (nome)

"Donna" só se for nesse sentido 4: http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/donna


----------



## anaczz

Pelo que se vê neste tópico, diria _signora_.


----------



## Casquilho

Obrigado, pessoal.
Denis555, pela definição 3 do verbete que você passou, creio que _donna_ pode equivaler ao nosso "dona", não?

E quanto ao _don_, não se aplica familiarmente?


----------



## Denis555

Casquilho said:


> Obrigado, pessoal.
> Denis555, pela definição 3 do verbete que você passou, creio que _donna_ pode equivaler ao nosso "dona", não?



Não, não.
Na definição *3. collaboratrice domestica:     Esempio: assumere una donna fissa, a ore*     [=colaboradora, ajudante doméstica: Exemplo: contratar uma *empregada* fixa ou por hora] Ou seja, poderíamos também chamar de "moça da limpeza ou "senhora da limpeza".



Casquilho said:


> E quanto ao _don_, não se aplica familiarmente?



*Don* é usado como título para padres ou sacerdotes (mas antigamente também para príncipes, nobres, etc*) Veja: http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/don 

*O título para a esposa de um nobre que tivesse esse título de "Don" seria uma "Donna". Mas normalmente para "Don" hoje e antigamente o título se reserva aos religiosos.
Todos esses títulos estão em muitos personagens de um dos maiores clássicos da literatura italiana - I Promessi Sposi (Os Noivos) de Alessandro Manzoni:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_promessi_sposi#Personaggi


*Mas voltando aos nossos "seu/dona" fique com "signor/signora" em italiano. *


----------



## Casquilho

Denis555 said:


> Não, não.
> Na definição *3. collaboratrice domestica:     Esempio: assumere una donna fissa, a ore*     [=colaboradora, ajudante doméstica: Exemplo: contratar uma *empregada* fixa ou por hora] Ou seja, poderíamos também chamar de "moça da limpeza ou "senhora da limpeza".



Inferno, me confundi. Eu estava me referindo à definição 2, na verdade:

2. sposa o donna amata:     Esempio: è andato in vacanza con la sua donna.


----------



## Denis555

Casquilho said:


> Inferno, me confundi. Eu estava me referindo à definição 2, na verdade:
> 
> 2. sposa o donna amata:     Esempio: è andato in vacanza con la sua donna.



Não. Também não é. Aqui equivale a "mulher", "patroa", "companheira". 
*2. sposa o donna amata:     Esempio: è andato in vacanza con la sua donna.* [= Esposa ou mulher amada: Exemplo: saiu de férias com a "patroa" (ou companheira, etc).]

Não tem nada a ver com o nosso "Dona Maria" que seria em italiano "Signora Maria". Não tem como fugir disso.


----------



## Casquilho

Deixem-me colocar de outro modo: seria verossímil, nos dias de hoje, um  jovem italiano, digamos, de uns 15 anos, se dirigir aos pais de um amigo  ou professores por _don/donna_, e. g. _Don Antonio, Donna Claudia_? Como isso soaria? Ia parecer que se está fazendo graça?


----------



## Denis555

Casquilho said:


> Deixem-me colocar de outro modo: seria verossímil, nos dias de hoje, um  jovem italiano, digamos, de uns 15 anos, se dirigir aos pais de um amigo  ou professores por _don/donna_, e. g. _Don Antonio, Donna Claudia_? Como isso soaria? Ia parecer que se está fazendo graça?



Não. 

Essas palavras NÃO significam o nosso Seu Antônio, Dona Cláudia!

O jovem diria "Signor Antonio" e "Signora Claudia".

Se esqueça dessas palavras "Don" e "Donna". Elas não têm o significado do português "Seu/Dona".


----------



## Casquilho

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## uchi.m

Espera SE chegar, que responderá com mais conhecimento de causa.


----------



## Youngfun

Layout EDIT:

Don era usado antigamente para tratar nobiles, monarcas e eclesiasticos. 
Depois em algumas regiões da Italia foi extendido para tratar as pessoas respeitos, de elevado grau social, como advogatos, notaios, medicos etc. 
Hoje é usado só em Sicilia para exprimir respeito à pessoas anciãs. 
É equivalente ao português "Dom". 
Wikipedia explica o uso de Don muito bem: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_(trattamento) 

Se não erro, em português Seu e Dona são de grau de formalidade intermedia entre chamar direitamente de nome e Senhor/Senhora. 
Em italiano não existe esse grau intermedio. Ou chama de nome, ou chama de Signor/Signora [nome e/o cognome].


----------



## Youngfun

Às vezes WR me dá esses problemas... desaparece o menu para mudar o font, para colocar links, e não funcioam os mudamento de linia...


----------



## uchi.m

Youngfun said:


> Às vezes WR me dá esses problemas... desaparece o menu para mudar o font, para colocar links, e não funcioam os mudamento de linia...


Obrigado, Youngfun. Experimente clicar no botão Go Advanced, abaixo, ao lado dos demais botões, para que as barras de ferramenta apareçam.


----------



## Youngfun

Já vi em Advanced, mas as barras de ferramenta não apareçam e WR não "entende" meus mudamentos de linia... será problema do meu navegador Firefox para Mac?


----------



## uchi.m

Pode ser, eu uso Safari para Mac e funciona certo.


----------

